# Do you need 'change of use' to keep horses in a 'garden'?!



## kit279 (13 November 2009)

I've been to see a house that sits in about 4.5 acres of 'garden' which is mostly parkland-like (big trees and grass only) and is actually post and rail fenced.  Do I need change of use to keep horses on it as it's designated as 'garden'? It's in a rural area so it's not as if I'm moving into surburbia..

Any experience of this?


----------



## Magicmillbrook (13 November 2009)

My horses are kept on what would have been garden and to my knowlege there has never nbeen an application to change the use, if its your own horses they are your pets or for leisure, not agrigultural; so I would think you are fine.  If you ask planning you may stir up a can of worms.  Are there any close neighbours?  If any one is going to kick up a stink it would be nosey neighbours.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (13 November 2009)

if anyone says 'yes' to this question... i will cry.

i spent many an hour trying to get this info out of our local planning officer... he didn't seem to know, so my horses now live in my garden... x


----------



## flowerlady (13 November 2009)

Well I have my horse stables on our garden. When I bought a new horse a nosy neighbour rang the council and said I was doing liveries they came round and said as long as I own them and not even letting a friend on for nothing then that's ok.  The only difference would be I would have to pay business rates if I had liveries.  So you should be fine.  Ring the council and say you are considering a property with a large garden over 4 acres (obviously the council which the property is under) I don't think you'll have any problems.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (13 November 2009)

As long as they are your own horses you can keep them in your garden, you can put up stables in your garden without planning permission as it comes under your permitted development rights. Everyone has permitted development rights as long as it is not a new build with PDR removed as part of original planning application. you cant take liveries as this is commercial. Good luck


----------



## Peacelily (13 November 2009)

....errrrr....you might need to check - see what the plans of the house describe it as - and have a good google round - it's amazing what can be found - and yuo could always ring one of the "equestrian specialist"  property people..
had a quick look round - something about you could probably get away with just grazing a horse there - but putting up stables etc... and exercising on the land might alter this - as well if you had other people's horses which were grazed on there (and money exchanged hands)....although I'm seeing lots of applications to change grazing/agri land back to garden, but few applications the other way round....
sorry can't be of more use - but good luck! i'm sure we'd all love to "have a garden big enough for a few horses"


----------



## qwertyuiop (13 November 2009)

If you lived in a flat in a tower block and your garden is a window box or an allotment, the answer is probably yes!


----------



## PeterNatt (13 November 2009)

The first thing to look at are the deeds of the property to ensure that there are no covenants that prevent you keping a horse on the property.


----------



## marlyclay (13 November 2009)

My horses live at the bottom of my garden.
Frankly i think it all depends on what your local county council are like.I contacted midd suffolk to ask whether or not i needed planning permisson for stables .Was told not,although no one actually came to see the area.Once my stables were erected the council then decided that i DID need planning permission!All went through ok in the end,although i had to paint them black to keep the council happy.Mid suffolk are such Plonkers when it comes to planning they are a nightmare.l


----------



## WelshD (13 November 2009)

I think you should be fine

I believe wooden stables are classed as temporary buildings and do not need planning permission unless closer to the road than the house or close to neighbours (eg blocking light) but it is best to double check


----------



## Enfys (14 November 2009)

I can't see why.

Horses are not agricultural animals in the UK are they? Therefore they must be classed as pets, pets live in gardens. It isn't as if you are planning on keeping him in a small backyard in suburbia afterall.

4.5 acres, plenty of space for paddocks and already ring fenced. Nice.


----------



## kateknights (14 November 2009)

My stables are in my garden, i have a small field fenced off next tot he garden for winter and always have them wandering around the garden, so much so that when i came home from shopping yesterday a certain little coblet stole my cabbage that i had just unpacked from my shopping bag and put on the side!
Kate x


----------



## Orangehorse (14 November 2009)

I don't think you need permission for your garden either.  But you could ask the local council, - be vague.


----------



## curio (15 November 2009)

mine are in my garden in the middle of town and we never have any problems from the council and didnt need to apply for planning either


----------

